# Sistema protocolo X10 y PIC.



## Meta (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola:

Me gustaría encontrar toda clase de información para España sobre el protocolo X10 de domótica para conectar microcontroladores PIC y PC.

Hablar del X10 hablan mucho, pero no consigo el protocolo para hacer un proyecto sobre él.

http://www.umanizales.edu.co/programs/ingenieria/ventana/ventana11/Domotica.pdf

Pueden poner cualquier ayuda en este tema.

Saludo.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 14, 2009)

Echa  un vistazo a la siguiente página de Microchip. La nota de aplicación es la AN236. Tal vez te ayude.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en012050

Suerte.


----------



## Meta (Ene 15, 2009)

BBMNet dijo:
			
		

> Echa  un vistazo a la siguiente página de Microchip. La nota de aplicación es la AN236. Tal vez te ayude.
> 
> http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en012050
> 
> Suerte.



Gracias.


----------



## sonic223 (Ene 21, 2009)

referente a x10 consegui bastante documentacion
la desventaja que tiene x10 con respecto a otros sistemas o protocolos de la domotica
es espacio en donde se aplica mientras mas grandes es el espacio la información enviada puede alterarse
es decir:

el sistema es bueno para una casa, cuando no se quiere hacer otro cableado aparte para control.
pero inviable o poco factible cuando es mini edificio de 5 pisos en adelante, un estadio ó cualquier construcion de gran tamaño.

una tesis que tengo sobre x10 la publico, cuando la consiga. ojo no soy el autor de la tesis y fue elaborada a modo de propuesta de diseño


----------



## gabojose (May 5, 2009)

Interesante información. Yo tambien estoy  trabajando en una propuesta para mi proyecto de grado y no he encontrado mucha información sobre el protocolo x10.

Apreciaria mucho a quien subiera información sobre el protocolo


----------



## tortugatortuga (Jul 23, 2009)

Mira en este enlace:

http://www.aquihayapuntes.com/x.html

    Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Jul 23, 2009)

tortugatortuga dijo:
			
		

> Mira en este enlace:
> 
> http://www.aquihayapuntes.com/x.html
> 
> Un saludo



Gracias, está muy bueno.


----------



## jmbernal748 (Ago 20, 2011)

disculpa el curso de domotica esta en ingles.. y tambien paso q las paginas no abren.. (hay una aprte q no se ve, solo paginas en blanco) sera q puedes subirlo otra vez.. yo estoy trabajando con un detector de cruce por cero y tengo q utilizar el x10 gracias...


----------

